# Belsaw planer model 9103 for Sale-- Reduced to $200



## bwarling (Aug 24, 2009)

OK. I'm gonna try one more time on this before I give this Belsaw planer away! If I sell it, I'd like to get $200. Any interested parties? You've got to be Chicago area because it will cost more than $200 to ship it anywhere. I have such limited space and limited need that I want to get a smaller planer. Make me an offer! I'd like it to have a good home.

Previous Posting:

We have a Belsaw planer model 9103 asking 500.00 [price reduced to $200]. It's in great condition, works beautifully. Have two sets of blades, both need sharpening. Combination planer/moulder. We are in Chicago, IL and arrangements should be made to pick up or for us to drop off within a couple of hours of Chicago. This is old but still works great. Contact me for more information here: [email protected]

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Good Luck. I've got an older Belsaw Planer. Got lots of great use out of it. I'm keeping it for the abality to do moldings if I ever need that again.


----------



## bwarling (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks. It's the planer (one of the many tools) on which I learned woodworking from my dad. It's too big for my shop. I didn't know what to ask but now I'm thinking of halving the price-just want to get it into the hands of someone who'll use it.


----------



## blacy (Nov 7, 2009)

I am interested in your belsaw planter if you haven't already sold it. I am in Northern Indiana and could pick it up.


----------



## blacy (Nov 7, 2009)

By the way, does it have all the parts and can you send me a picture?


----------



## bwarling (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi. Sorry for the late reply. Unbelievably busy week. I'm a school picture photographer and you caught me in the busiest two weeks of the entire year.

Has all the parts (that I know of) including an extra set of blades. Both sets need sharpening. I'll send a picture this weekend.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## thug (Nov 16, 2015)

yes I would be interested if not sold please reply Brion michigan


----------

